# India's Millenium City! - Gurgaon



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

A photo of the Signature Towers









(C) pallav moitra


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Another commercial building









(C) pallav moitra


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Unitech IT Park








(C)Euromast


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Gurgaon Global Business Park



































(C)Kurtphoto


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

The MetroRail under construction









(C)Kurtphoto


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

DLF Square









(C)bibinpaul

Also I'd like to thank Euromast for finsing the above pics


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Building #10









(C)bibinpaul

Courtesy Suncity


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

(C)Chandan
Courtesy Euromast


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ In the last photo, that avenue has 4+2 lanes in each direction?


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah


----------



## divspuri (Aug 6, 2009)

Please give me a call, would like to buy some images. 9899323869 - D Puri


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

^I don't own these pictures. Is there any in particular you want? I might be able to contact the photographer.


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

obvirously that india is becoming the centre of the world, look at the fascinating glass building, wow~ a magic city!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, the city its really great, no doubt that


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

A residential complex

(C)Chirag Singh


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Commercial complex

(C)Directi


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Residential

(C)Amit


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Park View City* - A residential complex









(C)Rohan


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

technic, very technic, very top, very impressive, i want to say many country can learn so much from india, especially some very small but top technology city, a small city with a popu of 250000, but together with top firms, top ITand electronic industry too, really appreciate it , and so admire it!


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More from Gurgaon*

Jutin - you are really very generous!!!!

Here are some more - in no particular order (all pics courtesy web photo blogs - all credit to the orig. photographers)


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Some residences, apartments, and interiors:

(All pics from web photo blogs - all credit to the orig. photogrpahers)
























































Some of my other India threads:

Gujarat:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=810862

Bangalore, Pune

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=827748

Kanpur, Lucknow, Noida

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=892098


----------



## Onn (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, the business district almost looks like it could be a suburb of Tokyo or something. Very nice! The residential buildings look nice too. Thanks for the photos!


----------



## niknak (Sep 30, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

India101 said:


> ^^Around 250,000


The population of GurGaon is about a million but it should not be seen in this respect as gurgaon is basically a suberb of Delhi and is part of Delhi Metropolitan area.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

^Thats the population of the Gurgaon *district*, this thread is only about the *city* part. But now the population of the city should be around 500,000.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

(C)India smitten


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

(C)pata nahi


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those houses above are really very nice, beautiful as well; but looks little expensive... they are?


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Courtesy Euromast

Windows 7's office


























(C)Bakshiabhisek


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Pacific Square, Gurgaon
copyright pholzwarth


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

copyright Kakoli


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Those houses above are really very nice, beautiful as well; but looks little expensive... they are?


Yes - they can be very expensive - Delhi (and its extended metropolitan area) and Mumbai have some of the most expensive real estate in India - (and probably comparable to other expnsoive Asian cities)

(However, as you can see from my other threads, there are nice middle class suburbs in smaller towns where the homes are not quite as expensive.)


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Copyright saptarshi Biswas


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Copyright Reid


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Surya Mall*
Copyright Maxvon_d









*Hotel Ibis*
Copyright Maxvon_d









Copyright reenoSX


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Copyright Euromast


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Residential buildings

copyright maxvon_d


















copyrightpaul racher


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos (those buildings) once again


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

DLF City


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

DLF Park Place



DLF Summit


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*India's Millenium City! - Gurgaon*



deekshith said:


> Photos copyright: reelindiapictures


cross posting from SSC IND


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*Gurgaon*



deekshith said:


> Gurgaon: After all the chaos and slump, still an exhilarating glimpse into the India of the future. by saish746, on Flickr


----------



## deekshith (Oct 8, 2010)

From SSC-I sub forum



deekshith said:


> Photo copyright: Chipper Dean





deekshith said:


> Photo copyright: Ramya Sreenivasan





deekshith said:


> Photo copyright: Arjun Kartha


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice updates from Gurgaon, well done


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

Slightly old pics


deekshith said:


> Slightly old pics
> 
> 
> Diwali - Gurgaon Skyline by mankspanksio, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

From SSC-I sub forum



deekshith said:


> Gurgaon at Night by kittell, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

An up and coming city!


----------



## pnvijoo (May 28, 2011)

Gurgaon by diane.jouvet, on Flickr


Gurgaon, New Delhi by simonk, on Flickr


----------



## pnvijoo (May 28, 2011)

City Scape-2 by Soumen Nath, on Flickr


City Scape-3 by Soumen Nath, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bhumikabhatia/4431474640/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*Medanta Medicity*



IndiansUnite said:


> Medanta Medicity - opened in early 2010. Anna Hazare was admitted here after breaking his fast on the 13th floor for 3 days
> Copyright Medanta
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

deekshith said:


> Gurgaon Skyline by ankur__, on Flickr


cross posting from SSC India


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

Night shot of Gurgaon by PD03, on Flickr


Gurgaon Skyline by ankur__, on Flickr


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Amazing pics ! Looks like most of the city is still under construction though . It is sure to look 10 times as amazing in a few years :smug:


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

DLF Office gurgaon by shailyji, on Flickr


Upcoming Gurgaon by shailyji, on Flickr


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

gurgaon-view by rezendi, on Flickr


Gurgaon Skies by Swami Stream, on Flickr


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

s.yogendra said:


> *India's Millenium City! - Gurgaon *
> 
> 
> Kingdom of Dreams, Gurgaon, India by andrewtansj, on Flickr


I love this....it reflects each and every bit of India, modern yet traditional architecture. It also reflects wealth & prosperity....and India indeed was one of the richest country some 3~4 centuries ago accounting to almost 30% of world trade & commerce.


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

Master of Disguise said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> ^^ Cyber Greens





Master of Disguise said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Phase V , Gurgaon


cross posting from SSC I


----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow! Future is now!



numb.soul said:


> Pics credit : DLF Cybercity Website


----------

